# Any legit reverse phone look up service?



## Chris Smith (Jun 8, 2015)

Are those services, like people by name, people finders, spokeo, etc, that take money reverse look up phone numbers legit?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I used Intellius when other free sources failed a reverse cell look up and was successful. It was under $5


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Namefromphone.com


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I have tried both Spokeo and Intellius. My feeling was that they were legit and useful. I preferred Intellius... I kept running into things Spokeo would only show me for an extra fee on top of what I had paid.

If you are lazy/forgetful like me, then be be careful about cancelling any "trial subscriptions" you sign up for. Such subscriptions are a good deal, compared to their one-time single search result fee. But, if you keep them past the introductory rate and for no good reason, well... 

When I did attempt to cancel Spokeo, Spokeo's subscription cancelling page implied I had closed out all my subscriptions... but, in fact, there was an add-on plan with "a partner" that had not gotten closed. When I finally noticed it a couple of months later, they said they would refund my charges to an extent that sounded good to me. (Maybe I should follow up to see that that was done...!)


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

PieceOfSky said:


> I have tried both Spokeo and Intellius. My feeling was that they were legit and useful. I preferred Intellius... I kept running into things Spokeo would only show me for an extra fee on top of what I had paid.
> 
> If you are lazy/forgetful like me, then be be careful about cancelling any "trial subscriptions" you sign up for. Such subscriptions are a good deal, compared to their one-time single search result fee. But, if you keep them past the introductory rate and for no good reason, well...
> 
> When I did attempt to cancel Spokeo, Spokeo's subscription cancelling page implied I had closed out all my subscriptions... but, in fact, there was an add-on plan with "a partner" that had not gotten closed. When I finally noticed it a couple of months later, they said they would refund my charges to an extent that sounded good to me. (Maybe I should follow up to see that that was done...!)



With Intellius you can pay per search without having to worry about cancelling a subscription.


----------



## Bamzor (Aug 15, 2012)

Spydialer . com can give you a hint full name, last name, both, or unknown. It will pull up the other persons voicemail for you to listen for name.. male or female..etc. Its free.


----------

